# Simple Artnet Video Player



## Raiden38 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi.

I run a show, and I have maybe 10 video to play. Those are "simple" video, no overlay, layers etc etc. I click play, and when it's over, the show continue.

I have all the sound / lightning / video to do myself so I am trying to simplify things. I was hoping to find a solution where I can send a dmx value (artnet) on a computer and the computer would trigger the video for me. So let's say I have a dedicated dmx channel, and based on the value, it would play a certain video.

Would you guys know a freeware solution for this? Mac if possible but I can use PC if required?

Thanks!


----------



## rhedgehog (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm not personally aware of any options that use artnet, but if you have the capability to output midi or osc from your console, QLab would be a good choice.


----------



## Raiden38 (Nov 21, 2015)

rhedgehog said:


> I'm not personally aware of any options that use artnet, but if you have the capability to output midi or osc from your console, QLab would be a good choice.


Thanks for your reply. I am using Luminair on my iPad. I have a wireless connection to a router, that has a artnet t to dmx converter module. So basically, I would connect some computer to the router, read the artnet that is brodcasted and read video... I cannot output Midi, only artnet and sACN.


----------



## rhedgehog (Nov 21, 2015)

So I did a little research, and came upon this:
https://github.com/iv-mexx/artnet-dmx-to-osc
It's a little piece of software that will translate artnet to osc, so theoretically you could use it as a means of controlling QLab from Luminair. It's for node.js, which is fairly straightforward to set up if you have some terminal experience. If not, feel free to PM me and I can help you with the specifics.


----------



## wolfman005 (Nov 22, 2015)

There is a Christmas light forum where a guy makes a Art-Net media server of sorts with a RPi running VLC and OLA. I'll see if I can find the link. Failing that you could use MagicHD (from ChamSys).


----------



## cfuller (Nov 22, 2015)

Raiden38 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I run a show, and I have maybe 10 video to play. Those are "simple" video, no overlay, layers etc etc. I click play, and when it's over, the show continue.
> 
> ...



Use "Quartz Composer" with a plug-in from Synthe FX called "Pixelnode"; https://synthe-fx.com/products/pixelnode.


----------



## Raiden38 (Nov 25, 2015)

cfuller said:


> Use "Quartz Composer" with a plug-in from Synthe FX called "Pixelnode"; https://synthe-fx.com/products/pixelnode.


Awesome, I just installed it and I'm trying to make it work!  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Empyfree (Dec 16, 2015)

How did you get on with this? If you're still looking for a solution you might take a look at Chamsys MagicHD which is free to install on a PC or Mac. You can have one HD output active from each free installation and control is natively artnet


----------

